# Physical Activity Can Reduce the Genetic Predisposition to Obesity



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Physical Activity Can Reduce the Genetic Predisposition to Obesity by 40 Percent, Study Finds ScienceDaily – Although the whole population can benefit from a physically active lifestyle, in part through reduced obesity risk, a new study shows that individuals with a genetic predisposition to obesity can benefit even more. The research, carried out by Dr. [...]

*Read More...*


----------

